# When People from the UK Look for Jobs in Canada



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

Where do people from the UK look for jobs when they are interested in coming to Canada. I am working for a large dealership in Alberta and we are trying to recruit auto mechanics but I am having trouble locating the best job board. In Canada Craigslist is very popular and it is free for all users.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, we (large multinational) use Monster.ca to post externally.


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you, do you use Monster.ie or Monster.ca I am only looking for technicians from abroad as there is such a shortage in Alberta.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

We use .ca in addition to our own careers website. We don't specifically solicit out-of-country applicants though they are generally open to anyone with the required skills. 
I'm surprised there's a lack of licensed mechs available (though "qualified" and "licensed" are two entirely different things.


----------



## smurf08 (Jul 19, 2012)

Kathleen are you still looking for mechanics?


----------



## Gill123 (Jul 22, 2012)

I currently us Monster.ca and the governments website. They give a list of jobs and websites for you to look at


----------



## khunter1975 (Jul 24, 2012)

*thanks*



Kathleen Kischer said:


> Where do people from the UK look for jobs when they are interested in coming to Canada. I am working for a large dealership in Alberta and we are trying to recruit auto mechanics but I am having trouble locating the best job board. In Canada Craigslist is very popular and it is free for all users.


im a autobody painter trying to relocate to Canada with my family craigs list sounds like a good starting piont for me. Is there jobs in that field??


----------

